# have you had this happen...... yet?



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2011)

So my wife asks, "can I build one"? More she meant can You build one for Me!

So her fav number is four, so I says "I got an "extra" F4U". "Cool" says She. "I want it black! Oh, and white underneath, So I can do a Sunset mural"! "By the way, can I beadazzle it"? "God almighty, I guess so. If it's yours you can do anything you want with it". Says I.

So it's black, and white underneath, and she has done a mural, of sorts, and now, evidence below, it has been beadazzled. 

"You will post it on the forum, won't you"!

"Yes dear"!
I've kept my end of the bargain to the one I must obey.


----------



## rochie (Oct 9, 2011)

did that with my daughter Bill, though i drew the line at sparkles !!!!!
we did a PRU pink Spitfire FR IX instead
here
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...e-fr-ix-pink-father-daughter-build-17567.html


----------



## Njaco (Oct 9, 2011)

You forgot the "Hello Kitty" decals on the wings.

No worries. I did the same with my pre-wife a few years ago with a Spitfire.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 9, 2011)

The wife must be obeyed (when convenient)


----------



## N4521U (Oct 9, 2011)

She does want Barbie and Ken in the cockpit!
Just faces stuck to the inside of the canopy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, now I have seen everything, a bedazzled F4U 

The Helllo Kitty in place of the roundals would have been funny!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 9, 2011)

When you said "I got an extra F4U" I wasn't sure where you were heading......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2011)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 9, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> When you said "I got an extra F4U" I wasn't sure where you were heading......



I was not sure either Andy.
Thats.................different.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2011)

Bling !!!


----------



## A4K (Oct 9, 2011)

Good on ya Bill! Would love to see the reaction of the Japanese if that bugger had come screaming out of the clouds at them!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2011)

But it would just look faaaaaaaabolous!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello KItty is Japanese, so I don't think it would have been allowed, but there's always smiley faces and the like.

Those jewels would have been hard on the enemy's eyes with that blazing Pacific sun shining down....lol

She just may be onto something there...


----------



## Coors9 (Oct 9, 2011)

Man that's funny stuff. She did a great job just the same.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 9, 2011)

I let my wife see your pictures and she said your wife did a beautiful job, keeping the rhinestones all in straight lines and all. Then she went on to say she's going to have me make one for her, a night bomber with a naked man decal on the nose with a strategically placed bomb covering up the private bits, named "Up All Night"
_WHAT KIND OF TROUBLE HAVE YOU GOTTEN ME INTO BILL!!_


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I let my wife see your pictures and she said your wife did a beautiful job, keeping the rhinestones all in straight lines and all. Then she went on to say she's going to have me make one for her, a night bomber with a naked man decal on the nose with a strategically placed bomb covering up the private bits, named "Up All Night"
> _WHAT KIND OF TROUBLE HAVE YOU GOTTEN ME INTO BILL!!_



Annie says "mission accomplished", whatever That means................... and says "naked man, it would have to be George Clooney"!

Some of yous guys have got plenty dirty minds!!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 10, 2011)

rochie said:


> did that with my daughter Bill, though i drew the line at sparkles !!!!!
> we did a PRU pink Spitfire FR IX instead
> here
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/st...e-fr-ix-pink-father-daughter-build-17567.html



And then we went to your builds, Annie wasn't surprised she had to work in front of the microwave!!!!!!!!! Just like Annie did!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2011)

I ain't showing my wife those pics!! Christ knows what she would do......


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 10, 2011)

To cry or not to cry, we do not ask but why... I've seen a wide seection of things, model, 3D, game and other with Hello Kitty badges, I suppose some/a Disney/Hanabarbara character in the 40's would be the US's done thing.


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 10, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I let my wife see your pictures and she said your wife did a beautiful job, keeping the rhinestones all in straight lines and all. Then she went on to say she's going to have me make one for her, a night bomber with a naked man decal on the nose with a strategically placed bomb covering up the private bits, named "Up All Night"
> _WHAT KIND OF TROUBLE HAVE YOU GOTTEN ME INTO BILL!!_



LMAO


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well, now I have seen everything, a bedazzled F4U
> 
> The Helllo Kitty in place of the roundals would have been funny!



True that!


----------



## A4K (Oct 10, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> I let my wife see your pictures and she said your wife did a beautiful job, keeping the rhinestones all in straight lines and all. Then she went on to say she's going to have me make one for her, a night bomber with a naked man decal on the nose with a strategically placed bomb covering up the private bits, named "Up All Night"
> _WHAT KIND OF TROUBLE HAVE YOU GOTTEN ME INTO BILL!!_



  Ivett will NOT be seeing this thread for the same reason!!


----------



## rochie (Oct 11, 2011)

N4521U said:


> And then we went to your builds, Annie wasn't surprised she had to work in front of the microwave!!!!!!!!! Just like Annie did!



ah that was in our previous house where i did not have a dedicated area so had to use the kitchen !!!!!


----------



## Geedee (Oct 11, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2011)

Now this would make an interesting Group Build.............


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2011)

H*LL NO!!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 13, 2011)

I think it's a cracker of an idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So does Annie!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2011)

Whoa...baby....I relented and showed my wife the 'Bling' Corsair and said what would you do dearest??

...her response, Blow one up!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Now it just needs some spinner hubcaps and it's ready to roll


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## rochie (Oct 14, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Whoa...baby....I relented and showed my wife the 'Bling' Corsair and said what would you do dearest??
> 
> ...her response, Blow one up!


yeah but thats only because every cupboard in your house she opens a pile of kits fall out and bury her Wayne


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2011)




----------

